
Researchers Are Using Artificial Intelligence to Stop African Elephant Poachers - rbanffy
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/25/760487476/elephants-under-attack-have-an-unlikely-ally-artificial-intelligence
======
mikece
How long before 24-hour endurance surveillance drones are cheap enough and
pack enough sensors and edge intelligence to for NGOs and small country Game
and Wildlife departments to buy and use as part of preservation programs like
this?

~~~
rbanffy
I think you could power an electric drone from an internal combustion engine +
generator. Also, nothing forces the drone to depart and land from the same
base, so it can cover a large area and land on friendly locations for refuel.

Large drones can pack multiple pretty decent imaging and radar sensors and
store the images on board for later processing.

